# How do I ship badges?



## davimink (May 16, 2012)

I am so confused. I never understood how mailing worked. I am thinking  of doing about 5x5 inch badges, nothing big. But, I don't know how I  would ship it, nor how much I should charge for the shipping.
Whether  I need protective special envelops for the badge if it's laminated, or  if it's okay just buffering the laminated badge between thick paper and  then putting it in a regular envelop... 
Or how I can save on shipping and stamps..

I am very new to these things. People who mail badges, how do you do it?


----------



## Zenia (May 17, 2012)

Put between cardstock or cardboard in bubble mailer, send in the mail. Make sure to write "DO NOT BEND" on the envelope. Charge however much the post office charges you, plus the cost of shipping materials. It doesn't cost much. You can ask the post office how much an envelope like that will cost to send to various places. I got a pamphlet from Canada Post that details what things cost that helped me out greatly when I sewed rat hammocks for sale.


----------



## FireFeathers (May 17, 2012)

davimink said:


> I am so confused. I never understood how mailing worked. I am thinking  of doing about 5x5 inch badges, nothing big. But, I don't know how I  would ship it, nor how much I should charge for the shipping.
> Whether  I need protective special envelops for the badge if it's laminated, or  if it's okay just buffering the laminated badge between thick paper and  then putting it in a regular envelop...
> Or how I can save on shipping and stamps..
> 
> I am very new to these things. People who mail badges, how do you do it?



It's real easy, i bought a 500 count box of bubble mailers for some sixty dollars or so- and the actual postage for my dangly badges in the states is about 90 cents. Out of the country it gets to around 1.30.  Keeps cost low, and it's really very simple.


----------

